# IBEW ticket into IO



## journeymanj (Dec 30, 2010)

I was wondering how I would go about turning my ibew ticket into the IO. I am working drafting and planning, Dont think I will need to use it anymore. Just dont know the starting point.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You want to give up your union membership?

Talk to your local, stop paying your dues.


I'd hold onto it unless you couldn't afford the dues.


----------



## journeymanj (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you but not really the answer i was looking for... let me clearify, I want to turn my ticket into the IO so if some other time I wanted to pick it up i could do so. I was wondering if anyone has any experience in getting started doing this or knows the ropes and could give me some insight. thanx


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I know of a few friends who have been injured and turned their tickets into the IO to save on dues paying in case they were ever able to return to work years down the road.

Your hall can help you with this I'm sure. I think I remember hearing the local members actually vote on this at a reg. monthly meeting?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

journeymanj said:


> Thank you but not really the answer i was looking for... let me clearify, I want to turn my ticket into the IO so if some other time I wanted to pick it up i could do so. I was wondering if anyone has any experience in getting started doing this or knows the ropes and could give me some insight. thanx


I see. Around here we call that "shelving your book".

Talk to your local, they will tell you exactly what you need to do.


----------



## ausha (Mar 21, 2011)

You apply for an honnorarry withdrawl, it is voted on by the membership.

Then at a later date you may ask to be reinstated, that is voted on by the "E" board.

Sounds as if you were organized, because you should otherwise know this.

If it were me I'd keep my ticket.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ausha said:


> You apply for an honnorarry withdrawl, it is voted on by the membership.
> 
> Then at a later date you may ask to be reinstated, that is voted on by the "E" board.
> 
> ...


^ Don't listen to what this guy says. ^


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

ausha said:


> You apply for an honnorarry withdrawl, it is voted on by the membership.
> 
> Then at a later date you may ask to be reinstated, that is voted on by the "E" board.
> 
> ...


I wasn't organized [the first time lol] & I couldn't remember either. Being organized or not has nothing to do with it, I know lots of union guys who went thru the program & turned out and still don't know or remember half the rules.

I think putting your ticket in holding if you aren't going to be doing electrical work is a smart move myself, um, why pay for representation if you aren't doing something that needs representation. It's pissing money away with no benefit to yourself.

Call your Hall Bro.


----------

